# Ford Scorpion Diesel Hp/tq Numbers "leaked"



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Scorpion HP/TQ

In response to some hp/tq/rpm calculations indicating that the numbers "leaked" are probably off a bit, the author responded with this:

_From what I've also heard recently, don't be surprised if the 6.7 torque figure is bigger than 725. It's one reason I've kept quiet on the final figures - because there's still time for them to change._

Nathan - you boys drinking some strong coffee lately or what?










-CC


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lets see if the trans can hold all that torque....time will tell.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Those are impressive numbers but I would gladly give up some of the overkill for better mileage. My truck has more than enough power and I would readily trade off some of the power for lower fuel consumption.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Remember the horsepower/torque war for muscle cars in the 70's. Welcome to the modern day heavy duty horsepower/torque war.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had read that the new ford 6 speed auto will be rated for 1400 torque. So 700 should be no sweat for it.

I figured the starting torque for this engine would be in the 700 range. I would expect to see that number rise in the future. I bet in 5 years it will be in the 800+ range.

Any of our big 3 diesels can easilly make this torque with a lil chip, and do it reliably. The other two trannies are rated for less than 1000 torque though.

It will be cool to lay your foot in this baby without worry of breaking other things.

Carey


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

The '08 to '10 Ford superduty transmissions are neary bullet proof. Spartan Diesel Technologies has custom programming that put way over 1000 #ft tq on the stock trans with little to no failures. With some transmission tuning these transmissions shift nearly flawless. I have the Spartan programming on my 08 and I'm impressed. Time will tell with the scorpion and trans packages. I'm with MJ though, fuel consumption increases would be nice to see. How are these trucks emmissions better for the enviornment, more fuel mean more emmissions, less fuel means less emmissions.

cwh


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Those are impressive numbers but I would gladly give up some of the overkill for better mileage. My truck has more than enough power and I would readily trade off some of the power for lower fuel consumption.


How about both? The 2011 SD with the Scorpion will get 3-4mpg better than the current 6.4.

WOOT!!!

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Lets see if the trans can hold all that torque....time will tell.


The new 6R140 (required when ordering the 6.7l Scorpion) is beast.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

cwh said:


> The '08 to '10 Ford superduty transmissions are neary bullet proof. Spartan Diesel Technologies has custom programming that put way over 1000 #ft tq on the stock trans with little to no failures. With some transmission tuning these transmissions shift nearly flawless. I have the Spartan programming on my 08 and I'm impressed. Time will tell with the scorpion and trans packages. I'm with MJ though, fuel consumption increases would be nice to see. How are these trucks emmissions better for the enviornment, more fuel mean more emmissions, less fuel means less emmissions.
> 
> cwh


Yeah the tranny can handle that for now.. Lets see how it would do over a couple hundred 1000 miles laying 1000+ torque to that tranny. I can tell yea, that that tranny wont make 100k with 1000 tq pushed thru it.

You dont need more fuel to make more power if changes in turbo technology and head design are used.

My truck gets 8 mpg grosing 26k in 30-40 mph wind. My engine is a 5.9 litre.
A semi with a 14 litre engine will get 8 mpg too in a 30-40 mph wind grossing 26k.

I would say that technology is far superior in semi diesels than our lil mini diesels. They are more than twice the size and get fuel mileage that is way over what ours do on a per capita basis.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Those are impressive numbers but I would gladly give up some of the overkill for better mileage. My truck has more than enough power and I would readily trade off some of the power for lower fuel consumption.


How about both? The 2011 SD with the Scorpion will get 3-4mpg better than the current 6.4.

WOOT!!!

-CC
[/quote]

Remember that the scorpio ford will use fuel injection pressures of 30000psi.

Semis also use FI systems that are beyond 30k pressures. This right here will create high fuel mileage, but the scorp engine will be using new head designs and turbo tech too.

It will be the hands down mpg leader when it is put out for us.

Carey


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

3-4 mpg better? I'll believe it when I see it. Fords doing a bang up job but I'll be tough with the dpf in place.

cwh


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

cwh said:


> 3-4 mpg better? I'll believe it when I see it. Fords doing a bang up job but I'll be tough with the dpf in place.
> 
> cwh


The new scorp ford will use urea to feed the dpf. Not fuel like now. Much less egr too, and that will help mpg too. 30k injectors, a new head design and a new very aggressive progresive turbo.

I bet they get 3-4 on intro and I bet that number goes to 5 or better over the 6.4 engine in the future.


----------

